
Alternative 3 (1977) - zeristor
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alternative_3
======
zeristor
A hoax documentary which was supposed to be broadcast on 1st April 1st, but
was delayed until 20th June.

[https://youtube.com/watch?v=TOycaGEDORM](https://youtube.com/watch?v=TOycaGEDORM)

Not quite on a par with Orson Welles War of the Worlds

